# Having issues installing past 4 GPU's



## Frenchy19951 (Mar 8, 2021)

I just built my rig. I am new to all of this. This is my parts list: ASUS Prime Z390-P LGA 1151, Intel Core i5-8400, 2xCrucial RAM 16GB DDR4 2666 MHz CL19, 1xSabrent 256GB ROCKET NVMe PCIe M.2 2280, 1xEVGA Supernova 1600 G+, 80+ Gold 1600W PSU and Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO CPU cooler.

    Everything was put together and booted up on the first try. My CPU has a IGPU, the UHD 630, and that's what I am using to get my display from. I then started to add the GPU's one by one. (each time I added a GPU I turned off the system first) Yes they are on risers. Doing it one by one I was able to get 4xGPU's on risers to work without any trouble, the whole time my display coming from the CPU IGPU. When I go to add the fifth GPU, the screen goes all fuzzy gray except for a couple of slits of proper display where I can see that it has booted up in the bios. If I try to connect my display to one of the GPU's that was connected prior to the fifth one being added I do not get any video. Since the screen goes fuzzy gray when it's connected to the IGPU, I cannot tell why it has loaded into the bios.

    Any and all help would be greatly appreciated. This is my first time so I did not change any of the bios settings before installing anything and I didn't do anything to Windows either except for the basic things like not needing a password and not going to sleep etc. All of my GPU's are Nvidia and range from a 1070 TI, 20's series and 30's series.
    Thanks for all the help in advance!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 8, 2021)

So let me get this straight. You added GPUs to a running system?


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 8, 2021)

Thats my understanding of what happend based on ops listing


----------



## Frenchy19951 (Mar 8, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> So let me get this straight. You added GPUs to a running system?


I just built the rig with all new pieces but yes once it posted I started to add the GPU's. The board can take six GPU's, but once I tried to install the fifth one, that's when it started to go to the bios and the screen started going fuzzy gray when connected to the IGPU, with no video output from the graphics cards.

Edit: sorry I misunderstood the question. No it wasn't running I added a new GPU by shutting down the system each time I added one


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 8, 2021)

t


Frenchy19951 said:


> I just built the rig with all new pieces but yes once it posted I started to add the GPU's. The board can take six GPU's, but once I tried to install the fifth one, that's when it started to go to the bios and the screen started going fuzzy gray when connected to the IGPU, with no video output from the graphics cards.


that is because you do not plug in computer hardware WHILE a computer is running
you cant pci hot plug
best bet is pull it all apart put it back together and pray


----------



## Frenchy19951 (Mar 8, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> t
> 
> that is because you do not plug in computer hardware WHILE a computer is running
> you cant pci hot plug


sorry I misunderstood what you meant by running system. I shut down the computer each time I added a new GPU


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 8, 2021)

Frenchy19951 said:


> sorry I misunderstood what you meant by running system. I shut down the computer each time I added a new GPU


Ahhh so the computer was swtiched off while the gpus where being inserted\
In that case i would recommend taking out all the cards and seing if the apu still works


----------



## Frenchy19951 (Mar 8, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Ahhh so the computer was swtiched off while the gpus where being inserted\
> In that case i would recommend taking out all the cards and seing if the apu still works


what is APU?

Edit: If you mean the internal GPU in the CPU, it still works fine.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 8, 2021)

Frenchy19951 said:


> what is APU?
> 
> Edit: If you mean the internal GPU in the CPU, it still works fine.


ok then add the cards back 1 by one
you may have a faulty one
MAKE SURE THE SYSTEM IS OFFF


----------



## Frenchy19951 (Mar 8, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> ok then add the cards back 1 by one
> you may have a faulty one
> MAKE SURE THE SYSTEM IS OFFF


I never took the cards off since building it a couple days ago. The internal GPU works fine up until I add the fifth card. Once the fifth card is added that's when I get the fuzzy gray screen when connected to the internal GPU. Once I remove the fifth card, everything is fine again. And I have multiple cards that I have tried with the same result, and those cards do work as I was using them just prior to this rig.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 8, 2021)

Frenchy19951 said:


> I never took the cards off since building it a couple days ago. The internal GPU works fine up until I add the fifth card. Once the fifth card is added that's when I get the fuzzy gray screen when connected to the internal GPU. Once I remove the fifth card, everything is fine again. And I have multiple cards that I have tried with the same result, and those cards do work as I was using them just prior to this rig.


if you use the 5th gpu by itself is it fine?\


----------



## Frenchy19951 (Mar 8, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> if you use the 5th gpu by itself is it fine?\


Yes.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 8, 2021)

Frenchy19951 said:


> Yes.


do you have enough pci lanes for the 5 cards


----------



## Frenchy19951 (Mar 8, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> do you have enough pci lanes for the 5 cards


I wouldn't know how to check that, like I mentioned I'm new to all of this. Is that something that I need to change in the bios?

Edit: I found this while I was googling for answers. If you scroll down a bit there's a part where they tell you to switch some things in the bios. Does that have to do with the PCI lanes? Here is the link https://gpu0.com/mining/6-gpu-mining-rig-build-bios-os/


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 8, 2021)

Frenchy19951 said:


> I wouldn't know how to check that, like I mentioned I'm new to all of this. Is that something that I need to change in the bios?


i mean pysical lanes
if they are running at pxi 16x you would need 80 lanes
i think ti show it works


----------



## Frenchy19951 (Mar 8, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> i mean pysical lanes
> if they are running at pxi 16x you would need 80 lanes
> i think ti show it works


what do you mean physical lanes? How Would I check that? what do you mean in the last sentence?

Edit: I found this while I was googling for answers. If you scroll down a bit there's a part where they tell you to switch some things in the bios. Does that have to do with the PCI lanes? Here is the link https://gpu0.com/mining/6-gpu-mining-rig-build-bios-os/


----------



## trog100 (Mar 8, 2021)

yes it needs some bios alterations.. i cant remember exactly what its that long ago since  i built mine.. but some bios adjustments need doing.. 

trog


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 9, 2021)

I have to ask: why are you running 4 GPUs to begin with (and trying to add a 5th one, FFS)?


----------



## Frenchy19951 (Mar 9, 2021)

trog100 said:


> yes it needs some bios alterations.. i cant remember exactly what its that long ago since  i built mine.. but some bios adjustments need doing..
> 
> trog


Does this sound familiar? Here's a link scroll down a little bit and you'll see it suggests to do these bios settings but I didn't realize this until after the rig was built. Is it okay for me to change these settings after I've installed Windows? Do I just disconnect the GPU's and update the bios then reconnect them? Here's the linkhttps://gpu0.com/mining/6-gpu-mining-rig-build-bios-os/



Gmr_Chick said:


> I have to ask: why are you running 4 GPUs to begin with (and trying to add a 5th one, FFS)?


I'm building a mining rig with six GPU's??


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 9, 2021)

Frenchy19951 said:


> Does this sound familiar? Here's a link scroll down a little bit and you'll see it suggests to do these bios settings but I didn't realize this until after the rig was built. Is it okay for me to change these settings after I've installed Windows? Do I just disconnect the GPU's and update the bios then reconnect them? Here's the linkhttps://gpu0.com/mining/6-gpu-mining-rig-build-bios-os/
> 
> 
> *I'm building a mining rig with six GPU's??*



Noted.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 9, 2021)

Frenchy19951 said:


> Does this sound familiar? Here's a link scroll down a little bit and you'll see it suggests to do these bios settings but I didn't realize this until after the rig was built. Is it okay for me to change these settings after I've installed Windows? Do I just disconnect the GPU's and update the bios then reconnect them? Here's the linkhttps://gpu0.com/mining/6-gpu-mining-rig-build-bios-os/
> 
> 
> I'm building a mining rig with six GPU's??



you can do the bios stuff after you install windows.. its necessary to go beyond four gpus.. it is connected to the pci lanes..

sorry i cant help more but it was back in 2017 when i built mine.. i have forgotten the details..

my rig has 8 gpus.. 

trog


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 9, 2021)

You are likely going to need to lower the link rate of those slots, or enable bi-purification if you are sharing them. You are likely soaking up way to many PCI-E lanes.


----------



## Frenchy19951 (Mar 9, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> You are likely going to need to lower the link rate of those slots, or enable bi-purification if you are sharing them. You are likely soaking up way to many PCI-E lanes.


Could you explain that a bit more? Like I said I'm new to this. How would I go about doing that? And I've just googled and it looks like I'm not the only one with this issue and it looks like you guys are correct it's the bios settings that need to be corrected.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 9, 2021)

Frenchy19951 said:


> Could you explain that a bit more? Like I said I'm new to this. How would I go about doing that? And I've just googled and it looks like I'm not the only one with this issue and it looks like you guys are correct it's the bios settings that need to be corrected.



I can't, your going to need to do some due diligence. I don't own your motherboard. You should have the ability in the BIOS to set the PCI-E slots to a manual speed.

By default this is generally set to something like [Automatic]

You need to intervene and drop this down to like [x4] on all of them.

How you do this is board dependent, its going to be different for you than it is for me.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 9, 2021)

According to your mobo's documentation you'll need to set all the PCIe slots to x1 speeds if want to use all of them and if that still doesn't work replace the NVMe SSD (as it also uses PCIe lanes ) with a plain old sata SSD



> Max # of PCI Express Lanes 16 for your CPU giving you PCI Express Configurations ‡Up to 1x16, 2x8, 1x8+2x4


----------



## Frenchy19951 (Mar 9, 2021)

I want to thank everybody that took the time to answer me and give out your opinions, it was greatly appreciated and it led to me fixing my rig! Following what some of you have said regarding the bios settings I found a thread online with people that had the same motherboard with the same problems. I went ahead and did what this one user suggested and updated these following settings:
updated the bios to the newest version
made the following settings to the bios:
BIOS => Advanced Mode(F7) - Advanced\System Agent (SA) Configuration\DMI/OPI Configuration - DMI Max Link Speed - Gen2 
BIOS => Advanced Mode(F7) - Advanced\System Agent (SA) Configuration\PEG Porn Configuration - PCIEX16_1 Link Speed - Gen2 
BIOS => Advanced Mode(F7) - Advanced\PCH Configuration\PCI Express Configuration - PCIe Speed - Gen2 
BIOS => Advanced Mode(F7) - Advanced\Onboard Device Configuration - HD Audio Configuration - Disabled 
BIOS => Advanced Mode(F7) - Advanced\Onboard Device Configuration - LED Lighting - Disabled 
BIOS => Advanced Mode(F7) - Advanced\Onboard Device Configuration - Charging USB devices in Power State S5 - Disabled 
BIOS => Advanced Mode(F7) - Advanced\Onboard Device Configuration\Serial Port Configuration - Serial Port 1 - Off 
BIOS => Advanced Mode(F7) - Advanced\System Agent (SA) Configuration - Above 4G Decoding - Enable 
BIOS => Advanced Mode(F7) - Advanced\RPM Configuration - Restore AC Power Loss - Power On

One thing I could not find was the DMI/OPI configuration. Everything else I was able to find and adjusted it. Right now my rig is mining and running perfectly!
Thank you everybody!


----------



## daedalus1776 (May 2, 2021)

Frenchy19951 said:


> I want to thank everybody that took the time to answer me and give out your opinions, it was greatly appreciated and it led to me fixing my rig! Following what some of you have said regarding the bios settings I found a thread online with people that had the same motherboard with the same problems. I went ahead and did what this one user suggested and updated these following settings:
> updated the bios to the newest version
> made the following settings to the bios:
> BIOS => Advanced Mode(F7) - Advanced\System Agent (SA) Configuration\DMI/OPI Configuration - DMI Max Link Speed - Gen2
> ...



I keep going in circles over this. I feel like I have all of these settings but these 4:


> BIOS => Advanced Mode(F7) - Advanced\Onboard Device Configuration - HD Audio Configuration - Disabled
> BIOS => Advanced Mode(F7) - Advanced\Onboard Device Configuration - LED Lighting - Disabled
> BIOS => Advanced Mode(F7) - Advanced\Onboard Device Configuration - Charging USB devices in Power State S5 - Disabled
> BIOS => Advanced Mode(F7) - Advanced\Onboard Device Configuration\Serial Port Configuration - Serial Port 1 - Off


Maybe, if I do these last 4 I can get Windows to stop telling me in the Device Manager that I don't have enough resources and I need to disconnect one of my GPUs, as soon as I plug in my 5th card.


----------

